

How to generate font of handwriting - vikashnsingh
http://kevinandamanda.com/scrapbook/fonts/fontsforpeas/
If you would like a font of your handwriting for free read this:
======
silentbicycle
If you would rather do the process yourself (or understand how it works,
beyond "write out the ASCII set in thin pen, scan it, and email it to some
guy"), here's a tutorial using only free software:
<http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/oilpencil/making.html>

~~~
silentbicycle
Actually, I added this as a toplevel post, so there you go. :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=246669>

------
jcl
This post really should have linked directly to the site of the people
actually making the fonts rather than to some blog copying it. They seem to
have dozens of fonts available -- although with really specific terms of use:

<http://kevinandamanda.com/scrapbook/fonts/fontsforpeas>

